# 2002 Altima with trunk leaking



## rileyjcan (Apr 13, 2016)

My trunk has been leaking water whenever it rains. Have replaced weather stripping around the trunk lid with Nissan weather stripping. Shop that does all my work and did the replacement cannot figure out where the water is getting in. Mechanic got inside the trunk and shut the lid with his flashlight while another man ran water from a hose all around the back end of the car including the back window. I have done the same myself with the trunk lid open, but to no avail. Have sealed places where we thought it might be vulnerable with acrylic sealant. I laid out a sheet of plastic to try to trap the water when it rained night before last. No water on the plastic but the carpet lining is wet around the trunk latch area & there's water in the wheel well. The water is not coming in around any of the Windows because there is no dampness on the inside back windshield or along side the doors on the seats. I only owe about $415.00 on it and I am trying not to spend any more money on it than I absolutely have to because it has been a money pit. Has anyone else had this problem or have any suggestions?


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

An EZ check it putting a narrow strip of paper between the gasket & mating surface and have it offer resistance to pulling out.

The garden hose didn't work for me, either, for a '94 Civic hatchback leak, but maybe I didn't leave it on long enough. 

Or maybe the car needs to be running for the gap to periodically open, or maybe the water comes from road splash and not from falling rain. 
Not so EZ, these checks.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Newspaper works for locating under-the-sink leaks so this might work: tape newspaper strips horizontally around the trunk inside. When it rains check where on the strip it's wet.

I'm also wondering if the water collects somewhere and then seeps down over time, so you won't see wetness until long after the rain. This separation of cause and effect timewise makes troubleshooting difficult.


----------

